
Google launches Wufoo competitor - e1ven
http://googledocs.blogspot.com/2008/02/stop-sharing-spreadsheets-start.html
======
pg
There are a lot of possible uses for forms. This may not overlap all that much
with Wufoo. But insofar as it does, I'm not too worried. I know this may sound
unlikely, but the Wufoos are such animals that, on their territory, no one
could compete with them, not even Google. They're up there with Sam Altman for
people I'd never want to have as competitors.

~~~
edw519
"are such animals that, on their territory, no one could compete"

"people I'd never want to have as competitors"

Wow, what great feedback.

Can you be a little more specific? Maybe 5 or so bullets. What kinds of things
should the rest of us be focusing on to be more "Wufoo like competitors". I'd
love to be so good that pg would never want to have me as a competitor.

~~~
pchristensen
I second that, although the answer is probably not what we're looking for.
Probably something like "Really determined and really smart." Something that's
not much help if you don't already have it.

------
sharpshoot
Its not really a wufoo competitor - wufoo is in a whole class of its own.

This is a convenient feature for google to tack onto spreadsheets to increase
its utility. The primary product is still the web based spreadsheet.

~~~
nextmoveone
Shit i accidentally downvoted you...

but... Agreed!

~~~
danw
This happens to me regularly. Perhaps the ability to change your vote will
help?

~~~
tocomment
sorry I was just testing that I couldn't change my vote. Probably should have
tested up :-(

~~~
danw
I wonder if the ability to be downvoted to below the original comment score of
1 makes people less likely to join in the discussion

~~~
pchristensen
You don't have to read too many threads to get a feel for what not to say if
you care about your karma score.

------
DocSavage
This currently seems limited to sending forms via e-mail or providing a link
to a form at Google. It's quite easy to embed a Wufoo form in any webpage.

Also, I just tested the system. After submitting an e-mail form, I got this
nice error message on a pop-up web page:

"Something bad happened. Don't worry, though. The Spreadsheets Team has been
notified and we'll get right on it. Sorry about that."

------
nextmoveone
Yeah, deliberating on my last comment...

Wufoo is the beez neez! I'm envious of their skill. They have executed their
idea perfectly, with a great interface and usability. I'm looking forward to
FOWA Miami just because they are going.

Any of you Wufoo-ers want to meet up?

------
cstejerean
No, Google launches Access competitor. Wufoo is in a whole different league.

~~~
PStamatiou
Agreed.

\- Paying Wufoo user

------
pchristensen
This is the greatest headline I've read in weeks. Kudos, e1ven!

